# DanKung 1632 - Doubles



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I finally put together some full loop DK1632 tubes to test out. They were cut to 6 1/2" from pouch to fork and tied through one hole on each side of pouch.

Draw length was 32" on a DK Palm Thunder. Ambient temperature at 68F. I used a definitely anchor point and a pause at full draw. A faster release gave me 180fps with 3/8" steel and the 1632s.

3/8" steel = 178 fps

5/16" steel = 198 fps

1/4" steel = 212 fps

The double 1632 is very mild to draw. It's noticeably lighter than the 2040. I found that double 2040 will give 5-10 fps more speed with 3/8" steel with the same length. When my 2040 tubing batch was new I was getting 188fps. Freshly cut 2040 from the same older batch now gives around 184 fps at 69F and a 32" draw.

I'm curious as to how the 1632 would do with 4-strands per side. Anyone try this yet? This stuff is awesome!

The picture shows 2040 mounted on the Palm Thunder and 1632 lying on the side. The 1632 is quite a bit thinner.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Those sound really, really good!


----------



## tog77 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've been doing something similar with some tubing I found on eBay, seems to be about 1632, bright green so looks cool regardless 

Looped it is a considerably lighter draw than looped 2040, and a fair but slower, but can still chuck 3/8 over 10m. The slower shots are better for me as I shoot in my back garden in a residential area.

Singles are great for 177 bb's too.


----------



## tog77 (Mar 1, 2015)

Here they are compared to black 2040...


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

What's band life like on the looped sets ?


----------



## tog77 (Mar 1, 2015)

I wasn't counting, but I'm only on my second set of those green tubes, lasted me weeks, and they'd probably last longer if put together by someone less clumsy than me 

I may well order some of the dankung stuff, but I do like the green.


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

tog77 said:


> I've been doing something similar with some tubing I found on eBay, seems to be about 1632, bright green so looks cool regardless
> 
> Looped it is a considerably lighter draw than looped 2040, and a fair but slower, but can still chuck 3/8 over 10m. The slower shots are better for me as I shoot in my back garden in a residential area.
> 
> Singles are great for 177 bb's too.


Hey Tog, do you remember what you typed into the ebay search in order to find these thin green tubes? I tried looking but can't find them. I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## tog77 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey Ms. Reed,

Im posting from my phone so hope this works - This is the stuff (uk seller)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181901970768&alt=web

Coincidentally I ordered some dankung 1632 today


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks a bunch, I really appreciate it


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Irishshooter said:


> What's band life like on the looped sets ?
> 
> they last a long time, it also depends on how much you shoot if any wear does occur it will be at pouch side


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Metrograde goods has 1632 amber in 10 meter rolls . I think simple shot I going to carry 1632 soon too.


----------

